# Desktop LAN-Verbindung extrem langsam



## H4rdc0re0503 (26. August 2019)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab nen Problem. 

Ich habe eine 400k Leitung, die auch tatsächlich Anliegen, an jedem Gerät ausser mein Desktop 

Ich habe meinen Desktop natürlich mit LAN verbunden, in der Fritzbox natürlich auf LAN 1 im Power Modus und beim Netzwerkadapter auf 1 GB  vollduplex, alle Treiber auf neuestem Stand, keine Hintergrund aktivitäten. 


Trotzdem kommen kommen nur 25 MBit am PC an. 

Könnte das am LAN Kabel liegen? Das ist 10m und bestimmt schon 13 Jahre alt 😎

Mfg


----------



## DOcean (26. August 2019)

*AW: Desktop LAN Verbindung extrem langsam*

Was steht beim Adapter im Status bei Übertragungsrate? nur weil du 1GB Voll einstellst heisst ja nicht das er das auch macht...

klar kann ein Kabel was ausmachen, meist sind es aber andere Gründe...

Mal mit einem Live Linux testen? bzw. wie hast du das getestet?


----------



## H4rdc0re0503 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Desktop LAN Verbindung extrem langsam*

Muss ich nachher mal schauen

Hab ganz normal den speedtest von Ookla genommen


----------



## Matusalem (26. August 2019)

*AW: Desktop LAN Verbindung extrem langsam*

LAN kennt nur 10, 100 und 1000 Mbit/s. Netto kommen davon um die 90% an, sprich der Speedtest sollte irgendwas rund um die 90 Mbit/s messen.

Somit liegt es nicht am Kabel, außer es werden außergewöhnlich viele Fehler bei der Übertragung erzeugt. Gib mal unter der Kommandozeile "netstat -e" ein. 
Steht hinter fehlerhafte oder verworfene Frames eine hohe Zahl ? Wenn nein, dann heißt es woanders suchen.

Hierfür zwei übliche Tipps:
- Deaktiviere oder Deinstalle alle Security-Suites, Netzwerkbeschleuniger oder andere SW welche sich in die Netzwerkverbindungen einklinken.
- Versuche  mal den Rechner mit einer Linux-Live-Distribution zu starten. Funktioniert es hier, dann kannst Du Dich auf Windows konzentrieren.


----------



## DOcean (26. August 2019)

*AW: Desktop LAN Verbindung extrem langsam*

man könnte auch mal mit NetIO :: network lab messen, wenn 2. PC zur Verfügung....

oder wenn eine fritzbox im Einsatz ist: Netzwerkdurchsatz der FRITZ!Box mit integriertem iPerf testen – Antary


----------



## H4rdc0re0503 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Desktop LAN Verbindung extrem langsam*



DOcean schrieb:


> Was steht beim Adapter im Status bei Übertragungsrate? nur weil du 1GB Voll einstellst heisst ja nicht das er das auch macht...
> 
> klar kann ein Kabel was ausmachen, meist sind es aber andere Gründe...
> 
> Mal mit einem Live Linux testen? bzw. wie hast du das getestet?



Also bei mir steht 100 MBit


----------



## H4rdc0re0503 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Desktop LAN Verbindung extrem langsam*



DOcean schrieb:


> Was steht beim Adapter im Status bei Übertragungsrate? nur weil du 1GB Voll einstellst heisst ja nicht das er das auch macht...
> 
> klar kann ein Kabel was ausmachen, meist sind es aber andere Gründe...
> 
> Mal mit einem Live Linux testen? bzw. wie hast du das getestet?



Mit Handy hab ich 325 MBit und am PC gerade mal 18mbit


----------



## DOcean (27. August 2019)

*AW: Desktop LAN Verbindung extrem langsam*



H4rdc0re0503 schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht 100 MBit



Dann können ja keine 400 ankommen wenn da "nur" 100 MBit Link aufgebaut werden. Da könnte ein neues Kabel helfen


----------



## H4rdc0re0503 (27. August 2019)

*AW: Desktop LAN Verbindung extrem langsam*

Ja aber es kommen ja noch nicht mal 100 MBit an, sondern immer genau 18-20 MBit, 

Hab mal recherchiert und raus gefunden das viele dieses Problem mit der fritzbox 6490 haben, scheint wohl ein Bug in der Firmware 7.... Zu sein.

Leider noch keinen hotfix oder ne Lösung gefunden die das Problem beheben könnte, hab schon mit meinen Anbieter telefoniert und das Problem geschildert.


----------



## H4rdc0re0503 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Desktop LAN Verbindung extrem langsam*

Problem gelöst, lag am Lan Kabel. Kann zu


----------



## INU.ID (28. August 2019)

Und bitte nicht Megabit mit Megabyte verwechseln. 400Mbit/s = ~50MB/s. (immer geteilt durch 8)

Aber danke fürs Bescheid sagen.


----------

